# Snowfall Reports



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

How much are you getting? Please post your location and the date. Looks like there is a big one coming to MI.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I'm sitting in steamboat right now. We had over 5 ft fall 1st part of last week. Snow is already set up. Snow is ok, but could be better. Little crusty.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

higgins lake 6 to 8 inches new snow since firday rode 200 mile yesterday up past gaylord best snow was around dingmans nee deep best trail conditions i have seen all year another system moving in wed call for 6 to 8 inchs and another one friday night get up here and ride braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap :lol:ne_eye:


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice! Would love to check out West someday. It looks pretty intimidating to me though. Being a flatlander and all.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Jfish said:


> Nice! Would love to check out West someday. It looks pretty intimidating to me though. Being a flatlander and all.


Definitely need to be careful. Just in the small area I was riding there were 22 reported avalanches Saturday alone. You can't be afraid to scratch you sled. I had to roll my sled down the hill at least 5 times to get unstuck...... and it only had 50 miles on it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

last time i checked this was a michigan forum:yikes:


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Enjoy hearing about out west. Would love to make the trip some day if gas ever gets back around $2 a gallon. Here in the tri-cities they are calling for 2"-4" with ice, yuck. We rode 150 on Saturday in the hale/glennie/oscoda area. Iosco county had groomed and part of alcona county. Hope that the sun hides behind the clouds this week and they get a little more on top this week so we can ride next weekend.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Got more snow last night and today. Not quite where we should be but still have 2 ft. in the woods. Todd at http://www.powellshoreslodge.com


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

northern michigan boy said:


> last time i checked this was a michigan forum:yikes:


Not enough snow anywhere in Michigan worth riding or I would report about that.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

tdejong302 said:


> Got more snow last night and today. Not quite where we should be but still have 2 ft. in the woods. Todd at http://www.powellshoreslodge.com


After this system coming through tonight and tomorrow things should be rather nice. I'm thinking about coming up to the cabin on Friday. I'm not too far away from Powell Lake.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't think you will dissapointed if you don't mind riding some of the less used trails. We are in a weather advisory the next day or so. Travel safely.


----------



## northern michigan boy (Dec 14, 2011)

fresh 10 inchs of snow since last night hope they are wrong for friday calling for rain and fourty hiting the trails now c ya:yikes:


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

tdejong302 said:


> I don't think you will dissapointed if you don't mind riding some of the less used trails. We are in a weather advisory the next day or so. Travel safely.


Sounds like another foot or so coming via system snow and then lake enhancement! I'll take it! We'll be at the cabin south of Munising on Friday night. I hope I miss the brute of it on the drive up. I should cross the bridge at about 7.

Do you fish much around Munising?


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes I fish alot during the spring, summer, fall. Not much in the winter. Seem like the girls are busier then with sports.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Here is a snow report from Gaylord from the seat of my XP:

http://youtu.be/jm0W2rtzpCE


----------

